# Penn Spinfisher V 6500 Spinning Reel



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Won a Penn Spinfisher V 6500 Spinning Reel from Penn and was wondering what rod to match it with? Plan on doing inshore, beach and some offshore fishing.

Kind of thinking a Shimano Tallus Blue Water EC Series 7'2" might just do the trick.


----------



## AaronBlair (Dec 24, 2012)

I bought a 7'6" Penn Alligence 20-40lb braid rated pole for my 6500ssv, its medium fast action and only paid $75 bucks are wallmart for it. Seems like the nice fit for the reel personally. 

PS. if you havent read alan hawks review of the spinfisher V series reels I would urge you to take a look at it for yourself. alanhawk DOT com
It has some good things to say about them, and some that honestly made me change my mind on buying another ssv until penn addresses the issue you will read about in his review. 

Hope that helps!

Aaron


----------

